# Probleme mit MouseWheel events in SWT



## fwn (31. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Behandlen von MousewheelEvents in SWT. Ich benutze folgenden Code:


```
this.addListener(SWT.MouseWheel, new Listener() {
         public void handleEvent(Event e) {
	            
	        	//Zeugs
         }
});
```

auf der Arbeit funktionierte das auch wunderbar, aber als ich heute bei mir Zuhause weiterarbeiten wollte ging es nicht mehr. Während die anderen MouseEvents noch ganz normal funktionierten wurde anscheinend vom MouseWheel kein Event mehr geworfen. 
Nachdem ich nach einiger Probiererei keine Lösung finden konnte hab ich mich entschieden vorerst zusätzlich einen KeyListener einzubauen der die selbe Aufgabe erfüllt wenn die + und - Tasten gedrückt werden, damit ich weiterarbeiten kann:


```
this.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter(){
			
	public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e){
						
		if(e.keyCode == SWT.KEYPAD_ADD){
			//Zeugs
		}else if(e.keyCode == SWT.KEYPAD_SUBTRACT){
			//Zeugs
		}
	}
});
```

Das funktioniert wie erwartet, aber seltsamerweise funktioniert der MousWheelEventListener jetzt auf einmal auch wieder! 

Weiß irgendjemand woran das liegen könnte? Die anderen MouseEventListener funktionieren ganz normal, nur der MousWheelEventListener will ohne KeyListener nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Saxony (31. Jul 2008)

Hiho,

ich hatte das Problem auch einmal, als ich für in SWT eingebette SWING Komponenten das MouseWheelEvent brauchte.

Gelöst habe ich es mit einem gefundenen CodeSchnipsel. Weiß aber nicht mehr wo der her ist.


```
public void createPartControl(Composite parent) {

    Composite comp = new Composite(parent, SWT.EMBEDDED);
    parent.setLayout(new FillLayout());

    Frame frame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(comp);
    frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());

    frame.add(MapView.myPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);

    MapView.map.addMouseWheelListener(new MouseWheelListener() {

        public void mouseWheelMoved(MouseWheelEvent me) {

            System.out.println("Scroll");
        }
    });

    comp.addListener(SWT.MouseWheel, new Listener() {

        public void handleEvent(final Event event) {

            EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
	
                // SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
                public void run() {

	    Component c = SwingUtilities.getDeepestComponentAt(MapView.myPanel, event.x, event.y);
                    if (c != null) {
                        
                        Point bp = MapView.myPanel.getLocationOnScreen();
                        Point cp = c.getLocationOnScreen();
	        MouseEvent e = new MouseWheelEvent(c, // 
                                                                                    MouseEvent.MOUSE_WHEEL, //
                                                                                    event.time & 0xFFFFFFFFL, //
                                                                                    0, // modifiers
                                                                                    event.x - (cp.x - bp.x), //
                                                                                    event.y - (cp.y - bp.y), //
                                                                                    0, // click count
                                                                                    false, //
                                                                                    MouseWheelEvent.WHEEL_UNIT_SCROLL, // 
                                                                                    -event.count, //
                                                                                    -event.count);
                        c.dispatchEvent(e);
                    }
                }
            });
        }
    });
}
```

Vielleicht hilft es ja!

Sorry für das Code Layout - aber bei Ebenenschachtelung > 5 scheint der CodeTag das etwas zu verunstalten! 

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2008)

Hat zwar jetzt wenig mit dem Ursprungsproblem zu tun, aber...

@Saxony
schau dir mal Eclipse Albireo an.
http://www.eclipse.org/albireo/


----------



## fwn (31. Jul 2008)

Danke erstmal, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat zwar jetzt wenig mit dem Ursprungsproblem zu tun, aber...
> 
> @Saxony
> schau dir mal Eclipse Albireo an.
> http://www.eclipse.org/albireo/



Wie es aussieht ist genau heute die Beta rausgekommen. Na ich test es gleich mal!

bye Saxony


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

mit Albireo funktioniert es nun einwandfrei!
Man kann nun damit wieder die Events von AWT weiter verwenden.
Ein an JPanel lauschender AWT MouseWheelListener wird prima auf SWT/RCP durchgeschleift - ohne Workarounds.
Das hat ja zuvor irgendwie nicht geklappt! *g*

Danke für den Tipp! 

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Mit KDE < 4 hatte ich ein paar Probleme, mit alle anderen Window Managern habe ich mit Albireo allerdings durchweg sehr positive Ergebnisse erziehlt, ein echter Fortschritt. Ich verwende zZ noch die Alpha 2, mal sehen, was die Beta neues bringt.

EDIT:
Ich finde keine Beta, wo hast du die her?  ???:L


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

einwas hab ich noch.

Alte Version mit SWT_AWT Bridge







Neue Version mit Albireo






Tja woran liegt denn nun das unterschiedliche Aussehen? 

[edit]
Ja die Beta hab ich auch nicht gefunden. Aber unter "About this Project" steht:
beta: 2008-08-01 tentative 
Also müsste die ja zur "Probe" irgendwo rumliegen! 
Im Endeffekt hab ich jetzt V 0.0.2 im Einsatz.
[/edit]

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja woran liegt denn nun das unterschiedliche Aussehen?


kann es sein, dass du das L'n'F nicht auf System gesetzt hast?


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

ähm ich habe da noch gar nichts gesetzt! 

Habe es nur so:


```
@Override
	public void createPartControl(final Composite parent) {

		swingControl = new SwingControl(parent, SWT.NONE) {
			@Override
			protected JComponent createSwingComponent() {
				
				return new MyMap();
			}

			@Override
			public Composite getLayoutAncestor() {
				return parent;
			}

		};
	}
```

Was muss ich da noch machen? SwingControl kennt so etwas wie setLnF() nicht!

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich in der Version bevor du Albireo eingebunden hast.
Embedded Swing sollte möglichst immer mit System L'n'F laufen, weil es sonst katastrophal in SWT aussieht.
Benutz am besten den LookAndFeelHandler von Albireo


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

Ich habe kein LnF gesetzt in der ersten Version mit SWT_AWT, es ist das einfache normale Java LnF.

Mit


```
LookAndFeelHandler.getInstance().setLAFChoice(LookAndFeelHandler.LAFChoiceSwingDefault);
```

habe ich nun mein Java LnF wieder.

Standardmäßig nimmt Albireo LookAndFeelHandler.LAFChoiceNativeSystem wie es aussieht!

bye Saxony


----------



## Wildcard (1. Aug 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Standardmäßig nimmt Albireo LookAndFeelHandler.LAFChoiceNativeSystem wie es aussieht!


Ja, und das solltest du auch wirklich verwenden. Mit System L'n'F ist Swing ziemlich nahe an SWT, mit Cross Plattform L'n'F sieht jeder den Unterschied auf 100 Meter Entfernung.


----------



## Saxony (1. Aug 2008)

Hiho,

ok danke, werd ich berücksichtigen!

bye Saxony


----------

